# Cashing out my A6000 rig for a Z50?



## greybeard (Oct 21, 2020)

My main rig is a Nikon D850 with several gold rim lenses.  I've used a Sony A6000 with 3 lenses and a Nissin i40 flash for my travel rig when I don't feel like lugging around the bigger rig.  I have no problem with the IQ and focus system of the Sony, it's the ergonomics that drives me nuts.  It looks like the Z50 will be a lot closer to the intuitive Nikon I am so comfortable with.  What do you all think?


----------

